# marsilea minuta



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

So does anyone have any marsilea minuta? I am on the prowl to try some in my tank . Let me know if you have any and might be willing to share some even if it wont be for a while. 

Thanks
Josh


----------



## angel004 (Jul 22, 2009)

wonder if you still look for M. minuta.


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

angel004 said:


> wonder if you still look for M. minuta.


I found someone through APC selling on aquabid, but haven't ordered any yet.


----------



## angel004 (Jul 22, 2009)

How much do you need? Would 5 X 5 portion enough be enough for you?


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

that would be plenty.


----------



## angel004 (Jul 22, 2009)

Josh, I attached the pic that you requested.


----------

